# Good guitars under $2000



## ocd4444 (Apr 4, 2011)

As I have been playing guitar for 5 years on crappy replicas I have finally had enough and am upgrading all my guitars. I just bought a Gibson Les Paul Flood which I love and I am looking to sell my MIM Stratocaster and upgrade to a guitar that is under $2000. So please list any suggestions (company, model) for me to try to make my final decision, I am open to anything! 

Right now this is what I am considering:
American Stratocaster (John Mayer Sig)
Godin Montreal 
American Telecaster


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I would take that two grand and buy three or four brand new guitars. Or even five or six great used guitars. I just don't believe you have to drop two large in order to get a fantastic guitar.

That said, it's your dough. I think all of your options are great. Only you can answer which one of them will be a good counterpart to your LP.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

One of the new PRS 305 models perhaps?

If it were me, I'd save a few hundred more and order a Suhr new, or buy a used one for under $2k. Those things play like buddah. I'm lusting after a nice TS model myself.

There's a ton of other options, Tyler... Crook... ESP Japan... yada yada yada Heck go waste a few hours at Warmoth and get parts and find a good tech to assemble it for you... 

Go play a bunch. You can go to Montreal to play Suhrs I believe... He's in many people's opinions the top of the superfender heap..


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

If you are serious, come on down to Sneaky's guitar and organ emporium. I have a slightly modded and very nice Mayer Strat for sale. PM for deets.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

USED:

PRS, Fender, Gibson, Heritage, ESP, USA Schecter

and go.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

What Budda said. 
And I would add G & L and Carvin without hesitation.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Used Anderson Strat or Tele and you'll be done.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> If you are serious, come on down to Sneaky's guitar and organ emporium. I have a slightly modded and very nice Mayer Strat for sale. PM for deets.


Is there a free budgie with that?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm kind of in the same boat. i have a very satisfactory collection of guitars in the $300-$1500 range, mostly in the higher end of that range, so my next purchase will have to significantly raise the bar in regards to quality, tone, playability etc.

i'd be inclined to look first at paul reed smith. i've never actually played one.

i'd buy another g&l or musicman guitar in a heartbeat. especially musicman - those necks are nothing short of seductive!

i don't think you could go wrong with a godin - i'm eager to try a few of the new models out.

and one more recommend - suhr.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

I think most of us are thinking the same thing here. And it goes something like this...".WAHHHH why can't I have his problem"
I've always considered the best part of buying to be the tour and the chance to try so many new rigs, meet folks and jam a bit
For 2 large you can go any direction, vintage to new, strats and les pauls to rickenbacker and hagstrom ...enjoy the ride and let us all 
know how you do.
but I like the Tele.....


----------



## Serge_L (Dec 31, 2007)

Used USA-built G&L is quite the bang for the buck. The ASAT Classic would be the closest to a Tele (they also have a Bluesboy, Tele-style with neck humbucker). Legacy and S-500 models are worth looking into (although the Bass-Trebble tone circuit is not to everyone's liking, but easily reversible to Strat-type). The S-500 has hotter pickups, and a switch that also allows you to have all three pickups on simultaneously, or neck and bridge on together for a quasi-Tele sound.

YMMV


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If I have $2K, Godin doesn't make the cut.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Used G&L Legacy to replace your strat. 
I have 1992 or 1993 Legacy with Lollar Blondes and it's the best strat I've ever played and I've played Suhrs, CS Fenders and Andersons.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Might find a used Heritage if you're into Gibson style guitars.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Out of the three choices, the John Mayer should be a good replacement for your MIM Strat. There's a lot of great stuff for under $2K new....


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

If your thinking Japanese for that take price maybe look at Bacchus guitars. I have never tried one mind you but they appear to be a high end Japanese hand made line.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are going to go to $2000.00 you can get some great guitars, not just good guitars. You can get very good guitars for $500.00 and less.

Here are some great Godins for under $200.00.

Godin Montreal (around $1600.00)










Godin xtSA (around $1000.00)










Godin Icon 3 (around $1100.00










I would also seriously take a look at Eastwood guitars and something like the Airline '59 Custom 3P (around $1150.00)

http://www.eastwoodguitars.com/


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

You could buy a used just about anything you want with $2000. You could pick up a used PRS DGT or Custom on eBay for around $1700 and flip or trade it for a bit more in Canada. There's a Suhr dealer in Ottawa, but I can't remember the name of the store...they sell pianos and Dr. Z amps too - they had lots of high end gear when I was there last summer. Your best bet is to hit the stores in Ottawa and try out a bunch of stuff to narrow down what you like. There are way too many options out there...


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I just picked up a new American Deluxe V-Neck Stratocaster, and can definitely recommend it. The new N3 pickups are very good, the noiseless part is great. They are a big improvement over the SCN pickups IMO. The new S-1 switching is still a bit goofy but I like 3 of the settings. The neck is fantastic though - the new compound radius they are doing is super comfortable. I traded my MIM Strat against it and don't miss it. New prices are around $1400-1500 so you'll have cash leftover.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you're not hellbent on having a warranty, buy used. Not everyone is like this, but for me personally I'd rather spend $1600 on a $3200 guitar then $1800 on an $1800 guitar.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> If you're not hellbent on having a warranty, buy used. Not everyone is like this, but for me personally I'd rather spend $1600 on a $3200 guitar then $1800 on an $1800 guitar.


By leaps and bounds this was the most intelligent thing written in this thread.

Let me add to Budda's wise words with the following - don't bother spending a cent until you figure out what it is you want. Otherwise, there is a very real chance that you'll regret it.


----------



## ocd4444 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys! I will start looking at some prs' and other used models that would otherwise be out of my price range new.

I went into Steves music on Saturday and tried out a few guitars:
Gibson SG (not a fan)
Many different telecasters
Many strats (I like John Mayers the best)
Godins
Musicman
A few metal guitars that I could not remember the name

I am still more or less set on getting a Strat but I really want to try some PRS' first. Some of the guitars like hagstrom I did not see at Steves, maybe L&M will have them. I am going to take my time on my purchasing decision though and wait another month or so to make sure I get the guitar I want since this will be the last electric I get for a while.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed, shop used and your money will go further.

My current favourite Strat style guitar is the Godin Progression with the High Definition Revoicer. The HDR is more gizmo than I usually like but it's quite practical. The Godin Passion is considerably more money and prettier but didn't sound better to me, at least in the store. Every time I gig the Progression I'm impressed with the variety of tones, and the superb neck. 

The other non-Fender Strat style guitar I like a lot is the Musicman Albert Lee, though there aren't many cosmetic choices. It comes with singlecoils, humbuckers, or (and I think this would be killer) 3 p-90s.

Good luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my albert lee has three p90s and, yeah, it is definitely killer! these guitars are extremely well built.





Mooh said:


> Agreed, shop used and your money will go further.
> 
> My current favourite Strat style guitar is the Godin Progression with the High Definition Revoicer. The HDR is more gizmo than I usually like but it's quite practical. The Godin Passion is considerably more money and prettier but didn't sound better to me, at least in the store. Every time I gig the Progression I'm impressed with the variety of tones, and the superb neck.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good review posted on the AL P90

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar-reviews/40460-music-man-albert-lee-p90.html


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

PRS might be a good bet. Some of the gibson's are nice in that price range, and the fenders too. But try not to buy anything made in mexico or especially china. They haven't sorted out quality control issues there yet.

I was working on some inventory guitars last weekend and I was surprised that guitars are even being made in Indonesia these days (Epiphone if I remember correctly).

Try to buy Canadian or US. And if you are dropping that much money, you might want to see if you can get a custom built guitar in your price range.


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

ocd4444 said:


> I am still more or less set on getting a Strat but I really want to try some PRS' first. Some of the guitars like hagstrom I did not see at Steves, maybe L&M will have them. I am going to take my time on my purchasing decision though and wait another month or so to make sure I get the guitar I want since this will be the last electric I get for a while.


The PRS tone settings are pretty versatile, and if I remember correctly, you can probably get near a strat sound with the guitar. They used to be built with excellent quality control, but I'm not sure about now (I think they are produced on greater scale now, so quality control must be more difficult to manage). I used to own a PRS years ago, but don't remember it too well.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

ocd4444 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys! I will start looking at some prs' and other used models that would otherwise be out of my price range new.
> 
> I went into Steves music on Saturday and tried out a few guitars:
> Gibson SG (not a fan)
> ...


If you live in Ottawa you should really check out Lauzon Music. They're dealers for Fender Custom Shop guitars, G&L, PRS and Suhr and have a wonderful collection of amps as well. I stopped in while my wife was at Ikea and was treated remarkably well by Dave. He set me up in a nice little soundproofed room so I could fully investigate their stock without anyone hearing how poorly I play! I ended up walking out with a Suhr Pro series strat and I have never regretted purchasing that guitar. I'm not sure what kind of stock they have right now, but past inquiries have always been promptly replied to.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Budda said:


> If you're not hellbent on having a warranty, buy used. Not everyone is like this, but for me personally I'd rather spend $1600 on a $3200 guitar then $1800 on an $1800 guitar.




good point.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Go Carvin.

100% percent custom and a great price too......

EDIT: 

Plus, American made.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No, carvin is NOT 100% custom. Great price and good guitars, yes. Completely custom, no. They are a semi-custom shop - they have a lot of options on pre-made models. He can also go Warmoth which would give him pretty much the same choices IIRC.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

n.milburn said:


> PRS might be a good bet. Some of the gibson's are nice in that price range, and the fenders too. But try not to buy anything made in mexico or especially china. They haven't sorted out quality control issues there yet.


Have you heard of Ibanez?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have you heard about what people say about Ibanez?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> Have you heard about what people say about Ibanez?


people say the higher end ones aren't worth the price difference. i tend to disagree, i've played some higher end ibanez guitars and their quality is outstanding.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Having played a JEM and some Prestiges, I can't explain their prices. The J Customs might be worth it to some people, I don't know.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

You know, I got my Yamaha SA500 for $500 new with case, and I LOVE it equally as much as my more expensive guitars.
-Mikey


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

2 large for me - no doubt where I would invest it - Ron Kirn Barnbuster with a customized neck.

I bought my Am Delixe Tele used but in mint condition for $1000. I then swapped out the SCN3 pups and put a set of Budz Guitars 42 and Tall in there for $150. For $1150, I have a Tele that has the sweetest neck I've ever tried, and sounds amazing. If I was playing with your $2000 when I made this purchase, I would have pumped the remaining $850 into a sweet used tube amp and a pedal or two.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

I absolutely agree with Budda and not just cause we live in the same city I have bought used guitars on kijiji and have gotten mint condition guitars by Fender, gibson, heritage, musicman etc for well under new prices! I also have a friend who has purchased about 15 guitars and has gotten numerous high quality guitars for under 2 grand, plus you don't have to pay taxes on top of it! if you are not comfortable examining used guitars bring someone who is with you but you will get your best buck that way by far!!! not to mention some great guys on this forum that sell guitars for good prices. I'm just waiting for Davetcan to put my dream guitar up and I'll be all over it


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...saving money on used instruments is an added bonus. i buy used because i have found that a new guitar begins to shows it's weaknesses after a couple of years or more. a used guitar that has passed this test of time will probably last for a lifetime or more.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Have you heard about what people say about Ibanez?


Yes, I've owned one for about four years. It is an excellent guitar. Go to Musician's Friend and read the reviews on them. It's hard to find negative things. The reviews on their Artcore series often include comments like, "as good as other guitars costing hundred more."


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...saving money on used instruments is an added bonus. i buy used because i have found that a new guitar begins to shows it's weaknesses after a couple of years or more. a used guitar that has passed this test of time will probably last for a lifetime or more.


Dave, that is an excellent point!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> I absolutely agree with Budda and not just cause we live in the same city I have bought used guitars on kijiji and have gotten mint condition guitars by Fender, gibson, heritage, musicman etc for well under new prices! I also have a friend who has purchased about 15 guitars and has gotten numerous high quality guitars for under 2 grand, plus you don't have to pay taxes on top of it! if you are not comfortable examining used guitars bring someone who is with you but you will get your best buck that way by far!!! not to mention some great guys on this forum that sell guitars for good prices. I'm just waiting for Davetcan to put my dream guitar up and I'll be all over it


LOL. I just saw this. You're sure I have that particular guitar are you.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

There are certainly great deals to be had buying a used guitar.

There are also some compelling reasons to buy a new guitar. A guarantee, after care, that "new car" smell... As long as it's not L&M you'll probably get a guitar with no scratches, too. I personally buy just about everything used, but I know what to look for and how to suss out a shady deal. This is not the case with many people. If you want to be sure of your purchase, and are looking for a guitar to keep and not resell, then a new guitar might just be the better way to go.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Baconator said:


> If you live in Ottawa you should really check out Lauzon Music. They're dealers for Fender Custom Shop guitars, G&L, PRS and Suhr and have a wonderful collection of amps as well. I stopped in while my wife was at Ikea and was treated remarkably well by Dave. He set me up in a nice little soundproofed room so I could fully investigate their stock without anyone hearing how poorly I play! I ended up walking out with a Suhr Pro series strat and I have never regretted purchasing that guitar. I'm not sure what kind of stock they have right now, but past inquiries have always been promptly replied to.


Can't say enough great things about Dave and Matthew @ Lauzon Music. I have bought all of my gear (amps, guitars, stomps, etc) from them over the last 3-4 years and they've always been extremely good to deal with.

To the point of the original OP - I purchased from [email protected] Lauzon my current Strat (actually this puts all other ones of the past to shame), a very so gently & slightly used 2009 CustomShop Deluxe Strat for $1,995. Retail new with the extra this one came with -> $3,550. 

AND to top it off, it had never been registered with Fender CS. So I've got a KILLER Strat for a very good price. 

If my photobucket account wouldn't still be down I'd be happy to share some pics, but alas, it seems i'm still in the 0.0025% who's account is still off to the deep end!

Used is definately the way to do IMHO as well.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

yeah, i got to get over to Lauzon's and have a look around. great shop, but haven't been there in ages. been thinking about one of those ES 339's, one of my faves at the (approx) 2K price point


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Guild Blues Bird for 900-1000 and a nice American strat or Tele of your choice. Both used of course


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

davetcan said:


> LOL. I just saw this. You're sure I have that particular guitar are you.


Figure it's just a matter of time Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Figure it's just a matter of time Dave


I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------

